# Panfish Mixed Bag



## Shed Hunter 365

Going to post some random panfish pics. Please join in. 
Small plastics and hair jigs


----------



## chaunc




----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Some real beauties


----------



## Whitley

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Going to post some random panfish pics. Please join in.
> Small plastics and hair jigs
> View attachment 490039


When's dinner?


----------



## loves2fishinohio

Yummy yummy.


----------



## hulapopper87

chaunc said:


> View attachment 490059
> 
> View attachment 490058


Those crappies…… heck yeah.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Messy garage - Hair Jigs in wood


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Wading for some perch


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

More perch yesterday small jig and slabtail with a couple maggets*







*


----------



## kycreek

Last week's full moon & red worms.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

kycreek said:


> View attachment 490272
> 
> 
> Last week's full moon & red worms.


That's a nice bull gill Ky


----------



## kycreek

Still biting.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Now that's a handful, great job Ky


----------



## florida fishing junkie

looks like some fine eating on this post


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Keeping it alive caught these after ice off


----------



## chaunc




----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Nice slabs some good looking black crappie. Jig and plastic with nibbles?


----------



## chaunc

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Nice slabs some good looking black crappie. Jig and plastic with nibbles?


Yes sir. Most under a bobber set six foot in eight foot.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Just thought I'd add to the post


----------



## joekacz

Doggone those are some great looking gills and perch…oh the crappies look alright also…lol lol…nice catch for the summer days of August…👍


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Bluefinn

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 495478
> 
> View attachment 495480
> 
> View attachment 495477
> 
> View attachment 495479


Them some hogs! Best eating fish around.


----------



## dculberson

Where!?


----------



## 9Left




----------



## 9Left

dculberson said:


> Where!?


that pic from tom would be St Claire.... That was a great trip Tom!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

dculberson said:


> Where!?


A tad....north


----------

